# [SOLVED] A disk read error occurred



## dutch8806 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am running Windows 7 on an ASUS CM5675 desktop pc. The computer was working fine until this morning, I tried to turn it on and I get this message:

"A disk read error occurred
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"

I tried running windows recovery and it did nothing. The bios setup recognizes the hard drive, and I can get into ASUSTek EZ Flash and can read the files on the hard drive but can get nothing to run no matter what I have tried.

Please help. My girlfriend is having a freakout >.> It's her pc.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "A disk read error occurred"*

Run HDD diagnostics - 

Start with SeaTools (for DOS) --> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=720bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

Burn ISO to CD with ImgBurn --> http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Boot with SeaTools CD.

If SeaTools comes up OK, run HDD manufacturer's diagnostics --> http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## dutch8806 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: "A disk read error occurred"*

Thanks, jcgriff2!

This information has at least led me to progress with my issue. I am now running the Hitachi's manufacturer's diagnostics on one of your links. It came up with some bad sectors on the disk. 

As of now I am repairing specific sectors of the disk, hoping I will not have to re-write the whole thing.

*crossing my fingers*


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: "A disk read error occurred"*

I would contact ASUS and see if they are willing to swap the drive (if the PC is still under warranty then you should have no problems).


----------



## dutch8806 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: "A disk read error occurred"*

Perhaps I should have at least tried to call, but I was reluctant that they would since we opened up the desktop some time ago and upgraded a power supply and graphics card.

So far the bad sectors were repaired, however, I do need to obtain an operating system now somehow since the Asus desktop did not come with one, just a recovery disk (which did not prove useful in this situation).

I will label this "SOLVED" once I get an OS booted up and all is well. Thanks for both of your input.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: "A disk read error occurred"*

Just be warned - bad sectors don't magically vanish. Expect disk problems in the future (however whether they will re-appear next week, next year or next decade I have no idea).


----------



## dutch8806 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: "A disk read error occurred"*

Wow, new dilemma here.

Just picked Windows 7 OP brand spanking new from the store.

Got home and installed windows but during the product key entering upon set up it flags me down with "INVALID KEY" 

Not to cool with this new kink in the road. Calling for customer service. Hope this goes well.

By the way when I ran the Hitachi diagnostics I found out I was unable to install the OS the hard drive after repairing the bad sectors. I had to actually wipe the whole thing clean, then it allowed me to install.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "A disk read error occurred"*

You purchased new full retail version of Windows 7?

If so and product key code INOP, contact Microsoft - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/295539

As mentioned by *reventon*, you are on borrowed time with that HDD. Back up important files ASAP.

Purchase new HDD or RMA current one.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dutch8806 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: "A disk read error occurred"*

Yep, brand spanking new OS in it's nice tight plastic package. I will be calling customer support soon, just got off work. I must be having just really bad luck.

Thanks for the heads up. I will purchase a new HDD very soon.

You guys have been so helpful. Thanks all around.


----------



## dutch8806 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;A disk read error occurred&quot;*

Update to Invalid Key ***

Okay, did some thorough research. The "invalid key" thing was my dumb fault. 

After wiping the HDD with the Hitachi program I installed windows on the HDD primary and overlooked the format option. Apparently if you do not use the windows format before installing windows 7, windows will not recognize the product key number.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;A disk read error occurred&quot;*

Glad to hear you are re-installed.


----------

